

BTC 613,326.48886278 - jacquesm
http://blockchain.info/address/1DkyBEKt5S2GDtv7aQw6rQepAvnsRyHoYM

======
jacquesm
I know that there is serious volume going around in bitcoins but in my head
this was limited to transactions of a few hundred to a few thousand USD
equivalent tops, with balances on the same level. I'm quite surprised that
someone or some organization would have had at some point in time a balance of
600K+ bitcoins, the current value of that amount would be about $8M!

